# props to fuji



## broschb (Jun 22, 2008)

I just wanted to throw out some props to fuji. I had an '04 fuji roubaix. About a month ago I noticed a crack in the bottom bracket. I immediately called some lbs, they told me to bring it in and fuji would take a look at it. I have found many posts on forums regarding fuji's customer service, and heard good and bad. After pestering my lbs they finally got an RMA # for me to send my frame to fuji. Fuji recieved my frame on July 24th and I had a brand new frame on July 30th. The customer service was absolutely superb, and just wanted to let everyone here know of the good experience that I have had w/ fuji, as well as immensely enjoying my bike for the last few years. I also now get the experience of building a bike, or putting my bike back together. The only problem now is convincing the wife I still need a new bike next spring.


----------

